# Bye-Bye Post Partum Baby Fat!!!



## butterfly (Sep 29, 2004)

I've been trying to be good nutrition-wise the past couple of weeks but I still falter.  So, I figured I'd better go ahead and start my new journal so I'd have someone to be accountable to cause let's face it, Gracie just doesn't care what mommy eats   

Haven't figured out a way to get to the gym yet, she's still too young to put in the nursery.  I've thought of a few exercises I can do at home and I can always take Gracie for a walk in the neighborhood.  Now that my parents live in the same neighborhood, we can visit mawmaw and granddad   

I can't bare to post my current weight or stats yet.  Just know that before I got pregnant I was between a size 10 and 12.  After gaining 45lbs, I'm now between a size 14 and 16     

I WILL be in shape once again... someday


----------



## klmclean (Sep 29, 2004)

What a beautiful baby! Don't be so hard on yourself, it's going to take time to get back 

into shape, but it will happen Great idea on starting a journal, I know starting one 

has helped me out a lot. I'll be checking in on you!
Keep your chin up


----------



## Jodi (Sep 29, 2004)

Welcome Back Ann 

Are you still breast feeding?  There's alot you can at home with a couple of dumbells and some resistance tubes or bands.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 29, 2004)

Thanks for the support klmclean and nice to meet you!  BTW, you are 18 days older than me 

Jodi - I stopped nursing when she was 5 wks old cause it didn't seem like she was ever getting enough milk


----------



## butterfly (Sep 29, 2004)

This is me Oct '03 just about a month before I got pregnant... I know my eyes were closed, oh well.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 29, 2004)

This is me the evening before I had Gracie... 45 lbs heavier


----------



## Jenny (Sep 30, 2004)

I'm so glad you started another journal Ann  Your girl is so precious  I KNOW you can do this  Are you allowed to go back to the gym yet? Long walks with baby Gracie could be the best thing right now 

Have a great Thursday!


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 30, 2004)

butterfly said:
			
		

> I stopped nursing when she was 5 wks old cause it didn't seem like she was ever getting enough milk



I had this exact same problem!

Congratulations Ann, she is truly beautiful!   

I agree with Jenny, long walks are the best thing for you right now. When did you have her? Take it easy doing anything else. I started back to my regular routine too quickly and PAID for it big-time. Started bleeding again, and had a lot of pain in that area as well, because of it. (sorry tmi    )  Take it easy on yourself and enjoy this wonderful time with your daughter.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 30, 2004)

Good Luck Ann   .  Your baby is beautiful (just like her mommy) and I'm sure you'll be back to your pre pregnancy weight in no time!!


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 30, 2004)

Hi Ann, you have such a beautiful family. Your daughter is precious....

First of all, know this, you are a beautiful mom. No matter how you feel, how big you think you are or unahappy about the clothes size, you are a beautiful woman because you have brought into the world a gift for all of us in this world to enjoy. You have already made a difference by bringing in someone special into this world.... 
Second, heck you had a baby, you can do anything, you will lose that unwanted post partum baby fat.....


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 30, 2004)

Just the fact that you are working on losing it so soon guarantees your success.  Be patient and be careful, and slowly reincorporate workouts.  I am glad to see you back here, and trust me your weight gain is nothing compared to some women's pregnancy weight gain! You will be fitting back into your old clothes in no time!  Best of luck!


----------



## Jill (Sep 30, 2004)

Good luck Ann. I luv the pics of Gracie, what a doll!!!  

Im getting to the age of wanting babies. It must be a wonderful feeling to have a little 'you'.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 30, 2004)

psssst ... who was the guy with the glasses in the pic you posted?  

Welcome back Ann.


----------



## lakergirl (Sep 30, 2004)

Hello Ann, the pictures you posted of your baby girl and your boys are amazing! they truly capture the essence of the moment. And those children all got their beauty and energy from their mom!!! You will do this, just dont rush yourself. Make sure to enjoy this time you have with gracie, and little bit by little bit, through small changes in your diet, you will be eating healthy in no time! good luck, but please, take it easy on yourself!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 1, 2004)

WOW!!!  I can't tell you guys how much it means to me to have such a support group, you guys are awesome!!!


----------



## Dante B. (Oct 2, 2004)

Congratulations!

I'm sure you'll lose what you've gained soon enough.


----------



## butterfly (Oct 2, 2004)

Great to hear from you, Dante!!!  and thanks for the support


----------



## butterfly (Oct 4, 2004)

May take me a little while to get back on track but here goes...

MEALS 10/04/04

Bowl of Cheerios, glass of milk


----------



## Momma2 (Oct 4, 2004)

congratulations.


----------



## butterfly (Oct 7, 2004)

Momma2 said:
			
		

> congratulations.


THANKS!!!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 7, 2004)

butterfly said:
			
		

> May take me a little while to get back on track but here goes...
> 
> MEALS 10/04/04
> 
> Bowl of Cheerios, glass of milk


Have a virus on my computer so haven't been able to come here so, let's try this again!

MEALS 10/07/04

Bowl of Cheerios, glass of milk
White beans, chicken breast


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 7, 2004)

Hi Ann - Just wanted to tell you not to be too hard on yourself.  You and Gracie are both beautiful and I know you'll get your weight back where you feel your best in no time.  (And seriously - you look very pregnant in the photo right before she was born but NOT fat.)


----------



## butterfly (Oct 7, 2004)

Thanks NG!!!

I've sure missed you and the others!  How are you?


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 7, 2004)

psssst  momma


----------



## butterfly (Oct 13, 2004)

Hey NT!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 13, 2004)

so ... how is momma doing these days?
How is baby?


----------



## ZECH (Oct 13, 2004)

Hi Ann  As you work to get where you want to be, just remember how much it was worth it to get Gracie!  
She's a sweetie


----------



## butterfly (Oct 14, 2004)

Thanks dg!

Gracie is wonderful!!!  Check out the latest pic of her 

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/2736/sort/1/cat/500/page/1


----------



## Jodi (Oct 14, 2004)

She is sooooo adorable Ann


----------



## butterfly (Oct 14, 2004)

Thanks Jodi!!!  I can't get over how darn cute she is... and that she's MINE!!!

I love her sooooooooooooooooooooo much!!!!!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 14, 2004)

As far as my diet is concerned... I think I'm now cured of sugar... we went to Olive Garden for dinner tonight and I had the "chocolate lasagna" for dessert and I ate the whole thing and now I feel sooooooooooo sick to my stomach I think I'm going to 

Serves me right


----------



## butterfly (Oct 14, 2004)

Ouch!!!  First time I've actually logged my food into fitday.com in probably a year.

Calories Eaten Today 
source grams  cals %total 
Total:   2521    
Fat: 40  358  14% 
  Sat: 11  97  4% 
  Poly: 5  49  2% 
  Mono: 13  118  5% 
Carbs: 462  1787  70% 
  Fiber: 15  0  0% 
Protein: 100  399  16%


----------



## butterfly (Oct 20, 2004)

10/19/04

Calories Eaten Today 
source grams  cals %total 
Total:   2192    
Fat: 80  719  33% 
  Sat: 22  197  9% 
  Poly: 12  110  5% 
  Mono: 34  303  14% 
Carbs: 214  806  37% 
  Fiber: 12  0  0% 
Protein: 163  651  30%


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 20, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Just the fact that you are working on losing it so soon guarantees your success. Be patient and be careful, and slowly reincorporate workouts. I am glad to see you back here, and trust me your weight gain is nothing compared to some women's pregnancy weight gain! You will be fitting back into your old clothes in no time!  Best of luck!


 Hi! nice to meet you. I haven't read all of your journal but I thought I would let you know that I gain 75 pounds with my first and was determined to lose it......so i did. it is possible. Never give up and enjoy your baby! she is adorable!
  Oh, and WOW!  You have a georgous family!


----------



## Rissole (Oct 20, 2004)

Hey Anne,  I check the front page of the journals and look who i find.... 
Sounds like you are doin great, How's Johnny boy?? Mmmmm chocolate lasagna


----------



## butterfly (Oct 24, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Hi! nice to meet you. I haven't read all of your journal but I thought I would let you know that I gain 75 pounds with my first and was determined to lose it......so i did. it is possible. Never give up and enjoy your baby! she is adorable!
> Oh, and WOW!  You have a georgous family!


Thanks for the encouraging words!!!  Nice to meet you too   

...and I think they are pretty cute, too


----------



## butterfly (Oct 24, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Hey Anne,  I check the front page of the journals and look who i find....
> Sounds like you are doin great, How's Johnny boy?? Mmmmm chocolate lasagna


Hey Ris!!! How are things down under???

John's doin good... found a new job, still playing paintball, still goin to the gym, and simply adores his new baby girl


----------



## butterfly (Oct 24, 2004)

Went to a family reunion yesterday and ate a bunch of stuff I shouldn't have.  I'll be good today!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 24, 2004)

Calories Eaten Today 
source grams  cals %total 
Total:   1522    
Fat: 36  327  21% 
  Sat: 12  110  7% 
  Poly: 5  47  3% 
  Mono: 11  99  6% 
Carbs: 190  726  47% 
  Fiber: 9  0  0% 
Protein: 125  500  32% 

Need to get my protein and fat up and carbs down... seems to always be the problem


----------



## Rissole (Oct 25, 2004)

butterfly said:
			
		

> Hey Ris!!! How are things down under???
> 
> John's doin good... found a new job, still playing paintball, still goin to the gym, and simply adores his new baby girl


Really good and really busy, back training hard to win the overalls next year 
Tell John i said hello or should i say g'day  How did his ankle heal up?? Mustn't be too bad if his playin pb on it 
You get on that diet now.... Not that we should call it a diet.... its a lifestyle


----------



## butterfly (Oct 25, 2004)

10/25/04

Calories Eaten Today 
source grams  cals %total 
Total:   2250    
Fat: 43  386  18% 
  Sat: 13  116  5% 
  Poly: 2  16  1% 
  Mono: 10  89  4% 
Carbs: 302  1031  48% 
  Fiber: 44  0  0% 
Protein: 179  714  33% 


Sheeesh its hard getting back on track


----------



## Jodi (Oct 25, 2004)

Don't worry you will get there.   Your already have cut back a bit.


----------



## butterfly (Oct 25, 2004)

Thanks Jodi!

Maybe I should search for my old journal and use those meals as a guide.


----------



## butterfly (Oct 25, 2004)

DAILY NUTRITIONAL  GOAL

Cal = 1550
Pro = 200 = 50%
Fat = 50 = 30%
Carbs = 75 = 20%
Water = 5 liters / 1 gallon


----------



## butterfly (Oct 25, 2004)

OVERALL GOAL

Lose about 15% bf, add muscle and get back to squatting 200 lbs!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 25, 2004)

Wow its late!  Better get some sleep now, Gracie will be up around 6:30 am


----------



## Rissole (Oct 26, 2004)

The joys....


----------



## butterfly (Oct 26, 2004)

She is a joy!  I really don't mind getting up with her


----------



## butterfly (Oct 27, 2004)

10/26/04

Calories Eaten Today 
source grams  cals %total 
Total:   *2163    * 
Fat: 66  590  *27%* 
  Sat: 22  195  9% 
  Poly: 7  64  3% 
  Mono: 20  184  8% 
Carbs: 241  915  *42%* 
  Fiber: 12  0  0% 
Protein: 168  670  *31%* 

Would have been better if I hadn't had that Orange Fanta (cals:267, carbs:73)


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 27, 2004)

Ann.....hey honey bunny!   I'm so glad to see you back on!  Boy, I've missed you.
I love that latest pic of Gracie....she is so adorable, I just wanna pick her up and give her sugars right in her little neck....(okay,yes, I'm a goofball when it comes to babies)

You will do wonderful honey, don't worry about the weight.  Just think -- how long did it take you to gain it?  Granted you had a bundle of joy in there, but still...you will be back to where you want to be before you know it.

Love to you and yours.   Now, go for a walk!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 27, 2004)

butterfly said:
			
		

> Hey Ris!!! How are things down under???
> 
> John's doin good... found a new job, still playing paintball, still goin to the gym, and simply adores his new baby girl


hey hottie!
I was wondering if u came back here!
Glad to see you getting back into it!
Tis good to see you around again! WE are all gonna have to hook up for the Mr. 'O' in '05!
oh, I got a new paintball marker today! Dunno if john wold like it. It is more for scenario games. It's friggin AWESOME! and I got it for a steal!
Tell him he and Correy need to coem to D-Day next June! (Oklahoma!)
Keep in touch!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 27, 2004)

The 'O' in '05 sounds great!!!  I've missed you guys!  I have to go back to work full-time on Monday so I'm sure I'll be around here more often.



			
				Burner02 said:
			
		

> oh, I got a new paintball marker today! Dunno if john wold like it. It is more for scenario games. It's friggin AWESOME! and I got it for a steal!
> Tell him he and Correy need to coem to D-Day next June! (Oklahoma!)
> Keep in touch!


What kind of gun is it?

Post more info on that tourney and we'll look into it!  Is it 3-man, 5-man, or what?

John hangs out at paintball message boards a lot now days... you should email him and find out which ones.

Oh yeah... you can check out how they are doing in their tourneys here http://www.geocities.com/fade_97/PicsCory/cory_resume.htm


----------



## butterfly (Oct 27, 2004)

10/26/04

Calories Eaten Today 
source grams  cals %total 
Total:   1388    
Fat: 38  344  24% 
  Sat: 5  46  3% 
  Poly: 7  59  4% 
  Mono: 14  124  9% 
Carbs: 177  673  48% 
  Fiber: 9  0  0% 
Protein: 100  399  28% 

Calories are better but damn those Orange Fantas  at least I'm down to one a day.


----------



## butterfly (Oct 27, 2004)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Ann.....hey honey bunny!   I'm so glad to see you back on!  Boy, I've missed you.
> I love that latest pic of Gracie....she is so adorable, I just wanna pick her up and give her sugars right in her little neck....(okay,yes, I'm a goofball when it comes to babies)
> 
> You will do wonderful honey, don't worry about the weight.  Just think -- how long did it take you to gain it?  Granted you had a bundle of joy in there, but still...you will be back to where you want to be before you know it.
> ...


I get to get all her sugars every day and her neck is just one of the places that stores them 

And yes, I know it took 9 months to gain this weight but I want it gone NOW!!!  I can't figure out how I'm going to get to the gym without giving up Gracie time    I would rather stay fat then give up a second more with her.  Guess I can start taking evening walks with her... just don't get the same results at weight lifting.  Maybe when she's older I'll feel comfortable leaving her in the nursery.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 27, 2004)

butterfly said:
			
		

> The 'O' in '05 sounds great!!!  I've missed you guys!  I have to go back to work full-time on Monday so I'm sure I'll be around here more often.
> 
> 
> What kind of gun is it?
> ...


Wahoo!
unfortunately, the cyber-nazis installe dsmart filters @ work..adn I no longer can acces here from work...they actually expect me to...work...at work...the bastards!
It's not speed ball tourney. I'ts scenario! 
My marker is called an AT4. It looks just like a CAR 15. (miniature M-16.
Lemme see if I can get a link to a pic:

http://www.getrealpaintball.com/intro_set.html
go to products, then guns, then AT4.


Here's our web site.
can u guess who I am??

http://www.sunspiders.com/

Great to have u back, Ann!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 28, 2004)

10/28/04

Calories Eaten Today 
source grams  cals %total 
Total:   1440    
Fat: 31  276  18% 
  Sat: 9  84  6% 
  Poly: 1  13  1% 
  Mono: 9  84  6% 
Carbs: 194  751  50% 
  Fiber: 6  0  0% 
Protein: 116  466  31%


----------



## butterfly (Oct 28, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Wahoo!
> unfortunately, the cyber-nazis installe dsmart filters @ work..adn I no longer can acces here from work...they actually expect me to...work...at work...the bastards!
> It's not speed ball tourney. I'ts scenario!
> My marker is called an AT4. It looks just like a CAR 15. (miniature M-16.
> ...


Thanks B!

What is a Team Commo???  Is that like the Team homo???  

I remember what it was like shooting a real M-16 back in college ROTC.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 28, 2004)

butterfly said:
			
		

> 10/28/04
> 
> Calories Eaten Today
> source grams  cals %total
> ...


Isn't that a little too low for you Ann.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 29, 2004)

butterfly said:
			
		

> Thanks B!
> 
> What is a Team Commo???  Is that like the Team homo???
> 
> I remember what it was like shooting a real M-16 back in college ROTC.


not in the least, dear..

We use radios. commo = communications...sheesh...you rotc chicks...

I've shot all kinds of weapons..these are great, 'cause I shoot people...and not get in trouble!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 29, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Isn't that a little too low for you Ann.


Your right, Jodi!  I realize now I forgot something...

10/28/04

Calories Eaten Today 
source grams  cals %total 
Total:   1563    
Fat: 33  296  18% 
  Sat: 10  89  6% 
  Poly: 2  22  1% 
  Mono: 10  87  5% 
Carbs: 216  833  52% 
  Fiber: 7  0  0% 
Protein: 120  481  30%


----------



## butterfly (Oct 29, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> not in the least, dear..
> 
> We use radios. commo = communications...sheesh...you rotc chicks...
> 
> I've shot all kinds of weapons..these are great, 'cause I shoot people...and not get in trouble!


hehehe

When you do get hit is it like once or twice and thats it or do they light you up?

John and Cory always come home with so many bruises.

Did you checkout "Cory's Resume"???


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 29, 2004)

Depends on how close I am.
usually once or twice. Speed ball is a lot different thatn what we play.
Yeah, I did! They are kicking ass!
Our markers only 24 rounds in the magazines, so we go for stealth, suprise and accuracy.
What sucks, is that when we get our gear on, we look like an actual tactical unit. It is a real bugger getting people to play against us. Last time, the only way we got people to play against us, it wsa like, 17 - 8. (we were the 8)
We still won!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 29, 2004)

That's a cool feeling to beat a team with twice as many players!  

Cory likes to play against the rec ballers but had to stop b/c too many paying customers were complaining, oops 

John and Cory are going to play in a father/son tourny... he checked and the only rules about teams is you have to be father/son or step-dad/step-son.  I feel kind of sorry for the other players...........................NOT!

Oh, there's a DVD some company pulled together with diffrent tourny footage and John and Cory both are in the Mardi Gras part... course with them all looking like motor cross racers its hard for outsiders to tell who is who.  AND They got their team name in a pb mag for winning something.

Cory is at a friends house and no Tyler this weekend soooo I put Gracie to bed, we had some drinks and a bunch of fun   hehehe

Its real important for us to have us time with all thats going on now.

Are you still dating the same girl?


----------



## butterfly (Oct 29, 2004)

only 24 rounds   Cory's gun shoots 18 balls per second.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 30, 2004)

Mine, when I put it on full auto, will go 12 per second. But we don't spray down range. We rely on tactics and accuracy. 
I may eventually do some upgrades to my auto cocker to maek it a faster marker.

Nope. I am single. 

Something happened this year. In the long run, no big deal. She freaked out, showed me a side I didn't like and had to call it. I even tried to swallow my pride and get her back, as I did / do love her, but could just ell it wsan't going to work out. Very sad, as I thought she was the one I was supposed to grow old with and have a family.
I do start my job as a bouncer tonight! So, I need to haul my fat butt to the gym real quick, get here and take a nap (I just got off my 12 hour job) go ther and go back to work tomorow.
I'ts flirting season!

I keep seeing all these HOT women from Texas.....might have to make a road trip sometime to check it all out!


Why were they complaining?


----------



## butterfly (Nov 2, 2004)

Sorry about the breakup B!


----------



## butterfly (Nov 2, 2004)

My diet over the weekend sucked... moving on...

11/01/04

Calories Eaten Today 
source grams  cals %total 
Total:   1443    
Fat: 42  374  27% 
  Sat: 7  60  4% 
  Poly: 9  80  6% 
  Mono: 17  149  11% 
Carbs: 148  480  35% 
  Fiber: 28  0  0% 
Protein: 132  527  38%


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 2, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I may eventually do some upgrades to my auto cocker



That's what I'm talkin' about.....I'm sorry about your breakup too B.   It's really sad when something like that happens.  

You can definitely make a trip to Texas.   I have plenty of single HOT Texas friends that I'm sure would love to meet you.   One that works here in particular...hmmm.....Come see me.....

Get some rest dear.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 2, 2004)

Good Girl Butterfly...you know your diet wasn't stellar, but you are "moving on".  I'm so proud of you.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 2, 2004)

Texan hospitality!
Wahoo!
Or..should I say: Yehaw!


Thanks. I see it as, even though she was a pretty good woman overall, that she wsan't the 'one' means that there is someone even better out there that is meant for me! (the thought of that is intriguing! I dunno if I cold handle that...but I will definately be up for that challenge!)

I may just have to scedule in a road trip next spring time! 
(might have to find  paintball tourney as well...gotta multi-task!


----------



## butterfly (Nov 2, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I may just have to scedule in a road trip next spring time!
> (might have to find  paintball tourney as well...gotta multi-task!


John and Cory are playing in this one Sunday http://www.xtpl.net/home.html


----------



## butterfly (Nov 2, 2004)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Good Girl Butterfly...you know your diet wasn't stellar, but you are "moving on".  I'm so proud of you.


Thanks FG!

I'm really proud of myself for being so good yesterday and today.  I want an Orange Fanta soooooooooo bad but I know if I drink one it'll blow my carbs for the whole day    So I'm saving that cheat for this weekend.

Gracie and I may go to a friends beach house this Sunday since the boys will be gone.  Wonder what she'll think of sand between her toes


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 2, 2004)

butterfly said:
			
		

> John and Cory are playing in this one Sunday http://www.xtpl.net/home.html


looks like fun! I still have not done speed ball yet.


----------



## butterfly (Nov 3, 2004)

11/02/04

Calories Eaten Today 
source grams  cals %total 
Total:   1879    
Fat: 53  481  26% 
  Sat: 9  77  4% 
  Poly: 11  97  5% 
  Mono: 19  173  9% 
Carbs: 217  809  43% 
  Fiber: 15  0  0% 
Protein: 149  595  32% 

Gave in to the call of the Orange Fanta...


----------



## butterfly (Nov 3, 2004)

I'm so tired.  I went to bed at 11 pm and got woke up at 6:30 am and I'm still tired   I'm going to have to get up even earlier from now on cause I MUST be at work by 8:30 am now.  Sucks.  Our contract is up for re-compete and to tell the truth, I couldn't care less if we win or lose or if I get laid-off... then I could stay home with Gracie for 9 mos before the unemployment $ runs out.  I hate working now, I miss my baby


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 3, 2004)

who watches little Gracie when you're at work?


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 3, 2004)

butterfly said:
			
		

> I'm so tired.  I went to bed at 11 pm and got woke up at 6:30 am and I'm still tired



It's funny reading about most other's bedtimes and how it affects them.  We're in bed and sleeping no later than 10 ... I don't know how you and most others can stay up till 11 everyday and not be tired.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 3, 2004)

this from the man who can stay out drinking and back up 2 hours later for work...


----------



## butterfly (Nov 4, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> this from the man who can stay out drinking and back up 2 hours later for work...


1 word = VEGAS


----------



## butterfly (Nov 4, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> who watches little Gracie when you're at work?


A lady my girlfriend uses.  She's older, raised 4 girls of her own and kept kids when they where little.  Now she keeps their kids.  Gracie seems to really like it there and she likes seeing the other babies.

I miss her terribly though


----------



## butterfly (Nov 4, 2004)

11/03/04

Calories Eaten Today 
source grams  cals %total 
Total:   1662    
Fat: 37  336  21% 
  Sat: 6  50  3% 
  Poly: 6  54  3% 
  Mono: 10  93  6% 
Carbs: 219  770  47% 
  Fiber: 27  0  0% 
Protein: 129  515  32%


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 4, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> this from the man who can stay out drinking and back up 2 hours later for work...



it's pretty funny ... I get heckled all the time because no one can understand it ... and really, I can't either.  It must be the beer and chit chat that keeps me going.  I can be dead tired, but throw a beer into me and surround me with people and I'm good to go as long as there is some energy.  

Butterfly ... I love that word.   You have the greatest experiences while in Vegas.


----------



## butterfly (Nov 4, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Butterfly ... I love that word.   You have the greatest experiences while in Vegas.


My fave was the night Mrs.NT and I... uhm... met Dennis Rodman!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 4, 2004)

butterfly said:
			
		

> My fave was the night Mrs.NT and I... uhm... met Dennis Rodman!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 4, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> I can be dead tired, but throw a beer into me and surround me with people and I'm good to go as long as there is some energy.


so...what u are saying is that beer truely is nectar of the gods then?


----------



## butterfly (Nov 5, 2004)

Beer or whatever those giant frozen things were he kept drinking


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 5, 2004)

butterfly said:
			
		

> Beer or whatever those giant frozen things were he kept drinking



ahhhh ... the Coyote Ugly specials  See, it wasn't beer, but giant frozen alcohol things and hot chicks greeting me at CU and then I hang out with Mrs.NT and hottie BF.  I guy cannot go wrong like that.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 5, 2004)

butterfly said:
			
		

> Beer or whatever those giant frozen things were he kept drinking


beercickles?


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 5, 2004)

hhmmm ... sounds good!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 5, 2004)

wonder fi tere would be a market for that?
Kids have their popcickles on a hot summer's day..the adults can join in with their beercickles...


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 5, 2004)

If you could eliminate the watered down taste - I would think for sure!


----------



## butterfly (Nov 5, 2004)

You guys crack me up


----------



## butterfly (Nov 5, 2004)

11/05/04

Calories Eaten Today 
source grams  cals %total 
Total:   1703    
Fat: 67  603  35% 
  Sat: 19  175  10% 
  Poly: 9  81  5% 
  Mono: 18  165  10% 
Carbs: 176  669  39% 
  Fiber: 9  0  0% 
Protein: 116  464  27%


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> If you could eliminate the watered down taste - I would think for sure!


now...all we need is a logo...r just sell our idea to a major brewery..and retire to the tropical isalnds mahn....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 8, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> now...all we need is a logo...r just sell our idea to a major brewery..and retire to the tropical isalnds mahn....




What if you had a hand up to a mouth and the popsicle would be in the shape of a beer mug, but with a stick........hmmmm, I'd buy them!


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 8, 2004)

butterfly said:
			
		

> 11/05/04
> 
> Calories Eaten Today
> source grams  cals %total
> ...



I know I don't have to tell you that that is not enough protein.  Do I?


----------



## butterfly (Nov 8, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> I know I don't have to tell you that that is not enough protein.  Do I?


uhm, no sir


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 8, 2004)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> What if you had a hand up to a mouth and the popsicle would be in the shape of a beer mug, but with a stick........hmmmm, I'd buy them!


think of the packaging nightmare!
 
How about in the shape of a...popcicle...'cause it can then be multi-functional...


----------



## butterfly (Nov 9, 2004)

11/08/04

Calories Eaten Today 
source grams  cals %total 
Total:   1615    
Fat: 38  346  22% 
  Sat: 11  97  6% 
  Poly: 1  10  1% 
  Mono: 11  95  6% 
Carbs: 202  729  46% 
  Fiber: 20  0  0% 
Protein: 130  522  33%


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 9, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> think of the packaging nightmare!
> 
> How about in the shape of a...popcicle...'cause it can then be multi-functional...




it doesn't have the the "size" of a beer mug.....silly!!!

And, multifunctional?   Two words, too cold!!


----------



## butterfly (Nov 9, 2004)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> And, multifunctional?   Two words, too cold!!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 9, 2004)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> it doesn't have the the "size" of a beer mug.....silly!!!
> 
> And, multifunctional?   Two words, too cold!!



have you never done the hot/cold thing ... using an ice cube and something hot?  If not, you should really try it.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 9, 2004)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> it doesn't have the the "size" of a beer mug.....silly!!!
> 
> And, multifunctional?   Two words, too cold!!


oh great...now you are saying...size matters??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 9, 2004)

Well  yeah.......did you think it didn't?  Personally, when it comes to things in my mouth, I say the bigger the better........._I am talking about popsicles_



(Sorry B, I don't mean to whore up your journal)


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 9, 2004)

Honey, I am sooooooo deprived in that area.  I give and give and give, but I never get.....I might just have to try the 'popsicle' just to "try it myself".





			
				naturaltan said:
			
		

> have you never done the hot/cold thing ... using an ice cube and something hot?  If not, you should really try it.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 9, 2004)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> I say the bigger the better........._I am talking about popsicles_
> 
> 
> (Sorry B, I don't mean to whore up your journal)


nice philosphy!
Does your friend share that opinion too? If she does..I have soemthing for her.....
A blow pop..


----------



## butterfly (Nov 12, 2004)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> (Sorry B, I don't mean to whore up your journal)


Don't worry about it... you guys always make me laugh


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 12, 2004)

B ... getting fit and ready for Vegas 2005?  A repeat performance?


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 12, 2004)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Honey, I am sooooooo deprived in that area.  I give and give and give, but I never get.....I might just have to try the 'popsicle' just to "try it myself".



 ... me


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 12, 2004)

How are you today?  How's da baaaby?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 12, 2004)

Hey Ladies! and NT!
I wanan try the popcicle idea too...but on someone else...it loses it's appeal the other way..


----------



## butterfly (Nov 17, 2004)

Princess Gracie is wonderful!!!

Mommy has a sore throat and sinus infection


----------



## butterfly (Nov 17, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> B ... getting fit and ready for Vegas 2005?  A repeat performance?


I'm having a VERY difficult time trying to find the time to prepare the foods I need to be eating so I end up eating not so good foods.

I wish!  Either we'd have to bring Gracie with us or leave her with my parents.  If we brought her we'd bring Cory and hopefully Tyler too and our activities would be geared towards more family-type daytime things.  If we left her with my parents, I think I'd miss her too much!  Besides, my mom has been very ill this very and its taking a looonnnggg time for her to recoperate.

Maybe 2006


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 17, 2004)

butterfly said:
			
		

> ... I think I'd miss her too much!



I was just joking ... I KNOW you'd miss her.   Our first trip away from Jacquelyn was in 2000 and the missus was in tears the final day 7 - and Jacquelyn was 7 at the time.  .  

take care of yourself Mrs. B


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 17, 2004)

butterfly said:
			
		

> Princess Gracie is wonderful!!!
> 
> Mommy has a sore throat and sinus infection


u know a great cure for that?
Rest...

and...


VODKA!


----------



## butterfly (Nov 19, 2004)

LOL


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 19, 2004)

Hey Ann!
How are you feeling? ANy better? 
U laugh at my prescription?I read that in Penthouse Forums that it worked!
Ok, it was a screw driver w/ 2 aspirin and intamacy, but I thought I'd just gie the basics..


----------



## butterfly (Nov 19, 2004)

Sounded like fade gave you that prescription


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 19, 2004)

he posts stories to penthouse forum?
hmmm...need to order some back issues.....


Hiya Ann!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 19, 2004)

The baby look beautiful, hun! A budy of mine's wife is about to be induced here in a couple weeks.
Dam..all eyes are turning to me now..
so...Mike...when...um....do you think...you'll...um....

Hey! Whoa! Stop the press! Lemme at lesat find that special someone to HAVE the baby with first, please????

Applications are being accepted..

(tell your friends)


----------



## butterfly (Nov 19, 2004)

I miss my baby soooo much!  I hate  having to work!  All I can think of is her... wondering what she's doing, if she's being held enough, is she watching too much TV, does she miss her mommy...

Think I'll sneak out early today.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 19, 2004)

Watching too much tv..sorry that just sounds funny for a baby..no more Barney for you, missy!
There ya go! Wrap up all your things and boogie!
have a super weekend!
mike


----------



## butterfly (Nov 19, 2004)

Yeah it does sound funny  but the babysitter has the TV on all day.  At least she has Baby Einstein shows on and yes Barney, too.

I've got to wait until 4:30 before I can leave.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 30, 2004)

Hey B, that is one good lookin' princess you have there.....She is getting so big.  I love the new pics.


----------

